# One set of my eyelashes is thicker than the other...



## westindiesangel (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi ladies! I have a slightly annoying problem. I have more lashes on my left eye than my right eye! It's not hugely noticeable unless you really look at me. I didn't even notice myself until I started using that L'oreal Lash Boosting Serum. I always wondered why my left eye would turn out nicer than my right when I put on mascara....I just thought it was how I hold the wand with different hands when applying to each eye, lol. 

But I don't know! It's not a huge problem like I said, but on the other hand, it's annoying me more and more everyday. I don't know. Is this normal? Will they eventually even out on their own? Should I consider one of those lash growth products on my right eye till it "catches up" to the other?


----------



## KellyMcDMAC (Mar 30, 2010)

I have that problem too.  I think its because I sleep on my side, so my one eye is rubbing on the pillow all night.  On that eye the lashes are not as long.  

Maybe its from that?


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 31, 2010)

omg, i thought i was the only one with that problem! my lashes are so weird one side is longer than the other but the other has more volume... kinda drives me crazy every morning. lol


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 31, 2010)

I have the same problem too. Try using a primer on the side with less lash and none on the other. Honestly, I think it's so unnoticeable generally... that we're just hating on it because we know it's there. I seem to be the only one that notices... when I point it out to my bf he looks at me like I'm crazy =)


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 31, 2010)

^^^ i am DEFINITELY gonna try that, i never know why i havent thought of that lol


----------



## westindiesangel (Apr 3, 2010)

The lash primer is a good idea, but I don't have any! And I already use 2 mascaras and keep building the lesser side until it looks more even.

I think next time I go to my doctor I'm going to ask him...maybe he's got something magical up his sleeve.


----------



## Kragey (Apr 4, 2010)

It's pretty normal. On top of my OCD eyelash-plucking habit (which I currently have pretty well under control), I've noticed that I seem to knock out more lashes on one eye than the other. Nobody else notices, however, so it doesn't bother me too much.


----------

